# UK pension annuity - Form 3520 required?



## Yard (7 mo ago)

Hi, I am receiving monthly distribution from a UK lifetime annuity contract purchased with funds from my Section 32 Buyout policy. Do I have to report this lifetime annuity contract on Form 3520?
Thanks.


----------

